# Vorstellung



## Elfriede (9. Nov. 2004)

Mein Teich auf der Insel Paros

Ich bin Österreicherin  und  verbringe die Wintermonate in Tirol, die übrige Zeit des Jahres lebe ich meistens  auf der griechischen Insel Paros. 

Mein Schwimmteich auf Paros ist bereits sieben Jahre alt. Er ist als Betonbecken dreiseitig mit  steilen Wänden  ohne Pflanzterrassen ausgeführt, die vierte Seite ist teilweise an einen Felsen gebaut. Er ist schlichtweg als  Fehlkonstruktion zu bezeichnen und der Umstand, dass ich  diese untaugliche Form und Ausführung nicht selbst verschuldet habe,  macht ihn leider  nicht besser.  
Ohne  Pflanzenfilter ist der Teich 65 m² groß, er hat eine maximale Tiefe von 2,20 m² und einen Wasserinhalt von 65 m³. Die Technik beschränkt sich auf   eine Pumpe (Pumpenschacht), die über einen Bodenablauf mit Wanddurchführung  das Teichwasser in  drei  nachträglich gebaute  und kürzlich  fertig gestellte Pflanzenfilter befördert. Sonst  gibt es nur noch eine einfache aber sehr gut funktionierende Wasserstandsregelung, verbunden mit einer großen Zisterne.

Das Wasser auf Paros  ist sehr kalkhältig und der Teich äußerst nährstoffarm. Der PH liegt konstant zwischen 8,3 und 8,5, KH 7-8, GH 18-20. Die Wassertemperatur  sinkt von Mai bis Oktober nur selten unter 24° und steigt im Hochsommer bis weit über 30° an. Die tiefste Temperatur im Winter kann ich nur schätzen, sie wird so um die 10-12° liegen, da es auf Paros keinen Frost gibt.

Das Pflanzenwachstum ist eher dürftig. Heimische Wasserpflanzen gibt es auf der wasserarmen Insel keine und von den  importierten Pflanzen überleben immer   nur einige Arten den ersten Sommer. Nur Seerosen gedeihen problemlos, wenn auch Ihr Wachstum nicht gerade als üppig zu bezeichnen ist.  Etwa zweimal im Jahr klärt sich das Wasser für einige Wochen  bis zur völligen Sichttiefe von 2,20m, die übrige Zeit ist es mehr oder minder  grün und getrübt, neuerdings sicher auch bedingt durch einen ungenügend überlegten Besatz mit Fischen (Schleierschwänze) um den Nährstoffgehalt  des Wassers anzuheben.  Die  Pflanzen  haben dadurch  bislang aber nicht sichtbar profitiert, es vermehren sich leider nur die  Fische kräftig, die übrigens nicht gefüttert werden.

Die Bedingungen für den Teich konnte ich in den letzten zwei Jahren durch viele kleinere Maßnahmen zwar etwas verbessern,  aber es gibt noch viele Fragen und Probleme zu klären, wofür ich  mir  Hilfe aus diesem Forum erhoffe.  In den letzten zwei Jahren habe ich mir  etwas an Teichwissen in verschiedenen Foren angelesen und auch   Ratschläge für meinen Teich erhalten, die ich teilweise umsetzen konnte, obwohl auf Paros völlig andere klimatische Bedingungen herrschen.    

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

dann sag ich doch mal glatt: _HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN _hier im Forum!


----------



## birdy (9. Nov. 2004)

[schild=standard fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Herzlich Willkommen[/schild]Elfriede
Eine sehr schöne Anlage ist das, ganz anders als ein Schwimmteich bei uns. Bei diesen Voraussetzungen bestimmt kein leichtes Unterfangen das glaub ich gerne. Trotzdem viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen.
Ps: Wir haben einmal einen wunderschönen Urlaub auf Paros verbracht, aber ich habe mich auf den ersten Regentag zu Hause gefreut. Es war sooo Heiß.
Liebe Grüße
Birdy


----------



## tonny (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfride Willkommen im Forum,

ich bin auch noch neu aber kenne schon einige  aus Werners Forum!

Liebe Grüße
tonny aus Brüggen im Nierrhein


----------



## Elfriede (9. Nov. 2004)

Herzlichen Dank für die lieben Willkommensgrüße, da fühlt man sich gleich schon gut aufgehoben.  
Birdy, dass du dich nach deinem Urlaub auf Paros auf den ersten Regentag gefreut hast, kann ich verstehen. Auf Paros fällt manches Jahr über 9 Monate kein Tropfen Regen, heuer zum Beispiel war es so.
Liebe Grüße Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede ,

auch von Düsseldorf ein Herzliches Willkommen hier in Tommis Forum  
Hoffe dich auch mal im Chatt lesen zu können .


----------



## Elfriede (10. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Bine,

herzlichen Dank für deine liebe Begrüßung.
Ich habe mir dein Profil und deine Gallerey angeschaut und bin erstaunt, dass du so viele Interessen, einschließlich Teich und Hund unter einen Hut bringen kannst. 
Wir treffen uns sicher einmal im Chat, wenn ich mich im Forum richtig eingewöhnt habe.
Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede   

freue mich schon drauf .  
Nur mut wir sind alle ganz lieb .


----------

